# leveraged (product)



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Remember spread betting is a *leveraged product* and carries a high level of risk to your capital. It is possible to incur losses that exceed your initial investment.

Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί (για να ακριβολογώ, καταλαβαίνω γιατί το spread betting έχει μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο από το να παίζεις στο χρηματιστήριο), αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το πω. Κοίταξα τα λεξικά αλλά μπερδεύτηκα ελαφρώς, καθώς το leverage μοιάζει να έχει πάνω από μία σημασίες.

_Προϊόν που βασίζεται σε δανειακά κεφάλαια_;


----------



## chris (Mar 31, 2008)

Μήπως είναι προϊόν το οποίο επηρεάζεται από τα δανειακά κεφάλαια, που εξαρτάται δηλαδή από αυτά;


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris και λοιποί, δείτε εδώ:

*Spread Betting is a leveraged product which means that you are only required to deposit a fraction of the overall value of the trade*. Typically margins with CMC Markets vary between 1% and 10%. Margin enables you to magnify your return on investment. However, losses will also be magnified so margin trading is not necessarily for everyone.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 31, 2008)

stathis said:


> Chris και λοιποί, δείτε
> *Spread Betting is a leveraged product which means that you are only required to deposit a fraction of the overall value of the trade*.



Άρα τα υπόλοιπα *τα χρωστάς*. Και πρέπει να τα πληρώσεις τη στιγμή που θα σου τα ζητήσουν.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 31, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

για δες λίγο και εδώ
Δες το 5ο λινκ.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Άρα τα υπόλοιπα *τα χρωστάς*. Και πρέπει να τα πληρώσεις τη στιγμή που θα σου τα ζητήσουν.


Ναι, στην περίπτωση που χάσεις το "στοίχημα". Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ποια είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή ζημιά. Ενώ αν αγοράσεις χ μετοχές συνολικής αξίας 1000 ευρώ, ξέρεις ότι η μέγιστη δυνατή ζημιά σου θα είναι 1000 ευρώ (στο υποθετικό σενάριο ότι η τιμή της μετοχής μηδενίζεται πριν προλάβεις να πουλήσεις), άρα δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την αρχική σου επένδυση.

Οπότε τι κάνουμε με την απόδοση;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 31, 2008)

Τι σχέση έχουν οι ζημιές; Γιατί μπερδεύεσαι χωρίς λόγο; Το leverage σε ενδιαφέρει. Χρωστάς είπα, άρα... κάτι σε δανειακά/δανεικά κεφάλαια, κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Δεν μπερδεύομαι καθόλου, απλώς προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω γενικά γιατί το spread betting συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο, μήπως βοηθηθούμε στην απόδοση του leveraged product. Και επίσης εξηγώ ότι δεν χρωστάς πάντα: αν κερδίσεις σου χρωστάει η άλλη πλευρά (η xyz εταιρεία spread betting).


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 31, 2008)

Χα, λάθος. Ούτως ή άλλως χρωστάς. Απλώς τα κέρδη συμψηφίζονται με τα χρωστούμενα. Το ξαναλέω. Μη συγχέεις το leverage με το ρίσκο. Ως έννοιες, βέβαια. Γιατί, ναι, εδώ κινδυνεύεις να μην έχεις να τα δώσεις πίσω και να σε γδάρουνε.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Το ξαναλέω. Μη συγχέεις το leverage με το ρίσκο.


Μα δεν τα συνέχεσα, κόμη μου! :)

Τέλος πάντων, καταλήγω στο "προϊόν που βασίζεται σε δανειακά κεφάλαια", αν δεν υπάρχει καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2008)

Μόλις προσέθεσα σ' αυτή την ερώτηση τη φράση «*με υψηλή δανειακή εξάρτηση*» ή «*υψηλής δανειακής εξάρτησης*».

Μιλούσαμε για leveraged finance και μου άρεσε η απλή διατύπωση:
Leveraged finance is funding a company or business unit with more debt than would be considered normal for that company or industry.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2008)

Nickel, νομίζω ότι το leveraged δηλώνει "αχρωμάτιστα" τη χρήση δανεισμού εν γένει, και όχι την άνω του συνήθους/"κανονικού" χρέωση.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 2, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ΖΑΖ, και θα σημειώσω την ύπαρξη της (εκτρωματικής για τα γούστα μου) λέξης "μόχλευση" και των παραγώγων της "μοχλεύω", "μοχλευμένος, -η, -ο" κ.λπ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2008)

Εκτρωματική ίσως αλλά βολική. Και όχι παραπλανητική, στο τέλος τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2008)

Παρασύρθηκα από το αγγλικό ως προς την _υψηλή_ εξάρτηση, αλλά η φλύαρη διατύπωση ήταν για να αποφύγω τη συνηθισμένη «χρηματοδότηση μοχλευμένων εξαγορών». Ενώ δεν με ενοχλεί η «δανειακή μόχλευση», το «μοχλευμένος» το θεωρώ κι εγώ αχώνευτο και όποτε το καταπίνω μου κάθεται βαρύ στο στομάχι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 2, 2008)

sarant said:


> Εκτρωματική ίσως αλλά βολική. Και όχι παραπλανητική, στο τέλος τέλος.



Συμφωνώ. Αλλά και το σπανακόρυζο δεν μπορώ να το φάω, όσο κι αν παραδέχομαι ότι είναι θρεπτικό. Κάπως έτσι.


----------

